# Moles/skin cancer during pregnancy



## HiItsMeSandy (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone have suspicious moles appear or removed during pregnancy? I have three that have become suspicious enough to warrant further examination: one on my belly grew bigger and elevated with my last pregnancy, although I've had it my whole life, one on my leg "popped up" with this pregnancy, is very small but a weird shape, elevated, and "popped up" spontaneously, and one on my nipple that also came up spontaneously during my last pregnancy. I'm most worried about the one on my nipple and leg. The one on my nipple is hard to discern because it is a slightly darker color than my nipple, but its definitely there and slightly elevated. I spent alot of summers topless tanning in Portugal and am totally regretting it . . . any stories you can share would be great.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, I did and waited until after the baby was born to get it checked out.
I went and they did 2 biopsies and one can back Basal Cell Carcinoma. Slow growing but still, cancer. it was on my chest. they gave me the best "cosmectic" option which was a topical chemo drug but since I was breastfeeeding I chose to have it incised (i have a scar). Definately GO to a derm, do not wait. Do not accept the brush off from a doctor "pregnancy changes your skin, etc".
My mother had melonoma and luckily found it early and had it removed entirely, but that is the one you DO NOT want. And BTW, I'm darker skinned (portugeuse, like my mom) so the fact that we both have had skin cancer I find kind of bizarre (I always assumed I would be immune).

The biggest warning for me, was that it kept scabbing over and not healing. It was a freckle, FLAT but kept getting a weird scab on it (sorry TMI). That is a big sign of something awry. Good luck mama.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I have one on my belly that I went to get checked out. Since my belly is in the process of stretching, they said it would be best to wait until after I deliver, to remove it.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I had two biopsied and removed during my 1st pregnancy. My dermatologist waited until I was in my 3rd trimester to do it, though. He said, he felt more comfortable that way. (Has four kids himself.)

It was not a big deal. Numbed with lidocaine... wait.... then they did this sort of hole punch type biopsy thing.... and then they excised/cauterized/sutured.

Had one on my arm... one on my back.


----------



## evjolin (Sep 3, 2008)

for what it's worth, i just read yesterday in dr oz's "you having a baby" book that the number of moles you have increases during pregnancy, and they remain.

also, for unknown reasons, "malignant melanoma is the most common cancer to thrive during pregnancy"

he then goes on to suggest checking your moles early on and again at 6 mos and lastly at 8 mos. i have had 2 moles removed (both benign) but i will be sure to check mine regularly, and even am planning on making one dermatologist check appointment.


----------



## MiaMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Also, after my experience with my husband's melanoma, I would encourage you to ask a dermatologist, not just your regular primary care physician or your OB.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I have one that appeared on my nipple during my previous pregnancy, it hasn't changed much but I would like to get something done about it.
I also have one on my back, not pregnancy related but it is raised and irregularly shaped. I would like it gone.
Plus I have one on my cheek, it hasn't changed at all in the past 5 years but I don't like it.
So I'm hoping to make time to go in and get all three removed at once.
However, I don't want the scar on my nipple to interfere with breastfeeding.

Any advice? Should I leave it until after next baby is weaned or try to get it removed now so there's 3-4 months to heal before nursing again?


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

Definitely have a derm give you an allover exam. It's hard to see some moles yourself. I've had many basal cells removed over the years. I get check ups every 6mos. And during my first pregnancy I had a biopsy taken, but the Dr. waited until after I had my baby before doing the actual surgery. I've aquired new moles and some of my current moles have gotten larger in this pregnancy. I plan to have my derm. give me an allover check soon.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

I just had a mole removed on my back a couple of days before Christmas.
My m/w advised me to do so , especially as there are many changes in skin during pg.
It was the kind that has the potential to turn into cancer, but may not.
It was in exsisting scar tissue, so it had to be cut out of that, and then stitched, so a little gross, but glad that I did it now, as I am not supposed to lift anything heavy for 4 weeks. We are currently in the process of moving house








Better than not being able to lift a baby eh?


----------



## HiItsMeSandy (Nov 27, 2009)

For those of you that had them removed, how long was healing time? Tizzy--I too am worried about the one on my nipple interfering with breastfeeding, or a scar interfering with breastfeeding. Is the one on your nipple like, a Cindy Crawford type ofmole, or a freckle/discoloration type of mole? Mine is not as raised like a Cindy Crawford mole, but is still slightly raised.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I think my stitches came out in 10-14 days. Depending on the location, you may notice it more/less.

I also had one removed from my breast... it was not raised... just large/dark... and the recovery was very minimal. Did not affect bfeeding, but it was not near the nipple either.


----------



## HiItsMeSandy (Nov 27, 2009)

umsami: It was totally healed in 14 days? That's not so bad.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HiItsMeSandy* 
umsami: It was totally healed in 14 days? That's not so bad.

All of them were pretty much healed when they took the stitches out except for one that I had off (not during pregnancy) which was my lower back... lumbar region. Because there was so much movement in the area, it healed sort of funky... not the nice thin white scars like the others.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I actually have a hard time telling if it's raised or not just because of its placement. It's directly where my nipple is attached to the aerola







how DO you describe something like that! So it's not huge, but it's in an awkward spot. Something to bring up at my next appointment then!


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine was on my chest inbetween my breasts kind of, where a bra might rub (ouch). I didn't have stitches but it was cauterized. THAT is what hurt. It took at least a few weeks to heal, it really burned for the first week (especially in the shower). I had to wear a bandage over it for a few days.

FYI, my Derm told me changes (especially rapid) in any mole is a huge warning sign something is up. My mom's melanoma was just a big freckley, flat spot on her chest for years and literally within a few weeks it grew like crazy....it was never raised, but the derm said it was very aggressive.


----------

